# F35 Pictures



## beaupower32 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the F-35 out at Edwards. Hope you Enjoy. I also know the pictures are kinda big, but I already cut them down by 50%, plus wanted yall to have some good shots to enjoy.


I am in the 1000 photo, if you look at the first zero, right hand side 3rd one up, or look for the yellow circle. I am assigned to AF-3.
View attachment 179014
View attachment 179015
View attachment 179016
View attachment 179017
View attachment 179018


----------



## muller (Sep 22, 2011)

One cool looking aircraft! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh man! Nice!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad yall like!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2011)

I would love to get out there and get some shots of that.


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sweet pic's


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 22, 2011)

Eric, probably wont be for some time as those were taken by Lockheed People. We are not allowed to have cameras, nor even any type of cell phone inside as it is a restricted area. I will keep my ears open if they end up having a open house and I will let you know.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2011)

I completely understand, and know how that is.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2011)

Excellent shots!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice, must be an amazing experience. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting Beau! Those are great.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2011)

And to think, I applied for that position a couple of years ago. My lack of video experience was the stumbler. Ah well, I will get to photograph them soon.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics man, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 23, 2011)

Completely agree. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Torch (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool,nice pics.....


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, quite fun to work on at times, a pain in the you know what the other times.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the the rare metal tinted glazing for Laser/Passive IR/FLIR/etc thingy under the nose - amazed thats on show - suggestive of intent future possiblilities... marketing etc.

1000 flights, thats actually quite something, by which version are these, morstly CTOL/C-STOL?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 24, 2011)

I noticed tail codes of AF-01, AF-02, etc. Are those Lockheed numbers? Or has the USAF changed the way they serialize aircraft? Are these still prototypes, or are these the production models? 

* If you aren't comfortable answering those questions or can't for security reasons, I'm okay with that. Just curious.

I do love the tail flash on the first shot. The blue with lightning bolts looks great. I hope to be able to photograph that one in flight someday.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 24, 2011)

AF-01, AF-02, and so on are the way they are designating the planes for the F-35 series. Same as BF-01, BF-02 (for the STOVL version) and CF-01, CF-02 (for the Carrier Varient). They will continue on till all are produced. AF-06 and AF-07 have the tail flashes like you see on most fighter now a days, but AF-01 through AF-04 have what you see. AF-01, BF-01, and CF-01 have the fancy tail flashes (we call AF-01 the princess plance cause they get all the attention and pictures). 

AF-01 and AF-02 are what we call flight science birds, mostly flying to verify all flight parameters (high speed, stall, ect.). AF-03 (the one I am assigned to) is fully mission capable) AF-04 is a hybrid, a combination of flight science and full mission capable. AF-06 and AF-07 (there is no AF-05) are the first fully capable aircraft with all the bells and whistels they are supposed to have. AF-06 and AF-07 have the Eglin tail flashes, but will never go as we have modified them so much they will remain here.

Also, from what I am being told, and havent confirmed, is that the Serial numbers used for the F-35 are a continuation of the serial numbers from the P-38. So the last serial number used in the P-38, the next number is used on AF-06 and continues on, hence why AF-06 is 0744 and AF-07 is 0745, and so on...... 

The clear thing under the nose is what they call EOTS 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igoV7W7la_0_

It also has DAS 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fm5vfGW5RY_

F-35 Experience 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y44lftPGWvM_

F-35 Ferry Flight
AF-01 and AF-02 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNrvjFWstUw_

AF-07 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqmcdo7HwXM_


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2011)

beaupower32 said:


> Also, from what I am being told, and havent confirmed, is that the Serial numbers used for the F-35 are a continuation of the serial numbers from the P-38. So the last serial number used in the P-38, the next number is used on AF-06 and continues on, hence why AF-06 is 0744 and AF-07 is 0745, and so on......



Now that's cool. Didn't know that.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just found out that we will have a P-38 here for a photo shoot with the F-35 in October. Will post photos when they come out.


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 28, 2012)

Some new F-35 photos.


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2012)

Great shots mate! 
The first two look photoshopped to me, but she looks much better on that angle than in the previous shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 28, 2012)

The first two shots are all real, no photoshop involved.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2012)

Those are spectacular Beau!!!!!!! Excellent shots sir!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2012)

Rippa mate, excellent shots!!


----------

